# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ժողովու՛րդ, էգուց ժամը 11:11 «Դարի գոլդն» ա գրանցվելու:

## Cindrella Man

Լավ առիթ կազմակերպելու  օր  ա. կհիշվի:

----------


## Լեո

Էլ ինչու՞ սպասել վաղվան, եթե կարելի ա արդեն էսօր էս թեմայի փակումը նշել  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), Arpine (10.11.2011), Nadine (11.11.2011)

----------


## Cindrella Man

գնացի՜նք   :Hands Up:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էլ ինչու՞ սպասել վաղվան, եթե կարելի ա արդեն էսօր էս թեմայի փակումը նշել


Մոդերատորը պիտի ուղիղ էդ ժամին փակի թեման, որ իր երազանքը կատարվի։

----------

aragats (10.11.2011), Ariadna (10.11.2011), Nadine (11.11.2011), Smokie (11.11.2011), Tig (11.11.2011), Vaio (11.11.2011), Valentina (10.11.2011), Լեո (10.11.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ուզում եմ բանակ չգնամ:
Խոսքը մեր մեջ մնա: :Secret:

----------


## Chilly

փող եմ ուզում, լիքը փող :ՃՃ

----------


## My World My Space

Ձյունանուշիկ եմ ուզում.... :Blush:

----------

Freeman (11.11.2011), Inna (11.11.2011), Meme (11.11.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ուզում եմ բոլոր նպատակներիս հասնեմ, ու անեմ այն ամենն ինչը չեմ կարողանում զուտ ժամանակի ու ֆինանսի բացակայության պատճառով, ուզում եմ փոքրիկս միշտ առողջ լինի, ես միշտ նրա կողքին պատրաստ ամեն վարյկյան օգնելու:
Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց, բայց դե ուզում եմ

----------

Meme (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դուք չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես չիշիկ ունեմ: Ես վազեցի զուգարան սույն հիշարժան օրն ու ժամը նշելու  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (06.02.2012), VisTolog (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման փակվում է:*

----------

Chuk (11.11.2011), Meme (11.11.2011)

----------

